# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #12

## Scionox

So, since Matte87 retired... i decided to go ahead and volunteer to continue the competitions, because they are fun and can help alot to get in mood for lucid dreaming.  :smiley: 
And the next competition will be coming up soon! After enough people sign up for it ofcourse, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-11-a.html , i'll be doing it the similar way as Matte87 did, but i am up for suggestions if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

** = Upper League

People who has signed up

Diceycle
DragonMaster21
dreamstudent123
fennecgirl
JoannaB
LonelyCloud
NyxCC
PennyRoyal
realdealmagic
SilentEternity
Taffy
transient
Zionize
Zoth
BrandonBoss*
Checker666*
Ctharlhie*
KingYoshi*
Kraom*
PostScript99*
she*
StaySharp**

----------


## SilentEternity

Sign me up for the lower league.

----------


## Sensei

:smiley:  I'm here.  :tongue2:  I need to break 500 this time!

Also. If you are looking for suggestions for this I would recommend putting up the challenge task right before the tournament starts so that we have that to go on off the bat. Maybe make a theme for the challenge tasks.

----------


## Sozu

I'm in, lower league

----------


## PostScript99

Upper, since I can actually WILD now. I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope for better weeks than last time though.  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Great to hear the new competition 12 is in the making! Lower league sign up for me  :smiley:  Tnx

----------


## Kraom

Hmmmm, I'll go for upper league I guess..  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

I will sign up as well, want to try upper league again as my recall seems to be recovering. I'm also thrilled about seeing if it will be different with a new competition creator as well.

----------


## Zyangur

I'm in, lower league  ::D:

----------


## Zoth

Great decision to carry on with the competition checker666  ::D: 

Sign me up for lower league, back to basics here, haven't practiced in a long time ^^

----------


## Taffy

Sign me up under lower league, I'm going to try really hard this time! >:3





> I'm here.  I need to break 500 this time!
> 
> Also. If you are looking for suggestions for this I would recommend putting up the challenge task right before the tournament starts so that we have that to go on off the bat. Maybe make a theme for the challenge tasks.



^ This.

----------


## Ginsan

I got pretty ambitious with BrandonBoss' summer challenge and I'll be in Turkey for 6-7 weeks so I don't think I can do this one too. Although I was really waiting for a competition, I saw the summer challange first  ::takethatfoo:: 






> I'm in, lower league



Good luck team mate = D

----------


## fennecgirl

I'll sign up for lower league.

----------


## she

Sign me up. Upper league.

----------


## transient

Im in, lower league

----------


## Sozu

Is it allowed to choose teams?

Me and my rl mate Zionize would like to be in the same team.

----------


## Zionize

Sign me up to lower league! =)

----------


## Diceycle

im in i guess 
lower league

----------


## dreamstudent123

sign me up in the lower league!

----------


## realdealmagic

I'll sign up for the lower league  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Competition will go live Friday 17th May, ~48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone~  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Please sign me up for lower league. Thank you!

----------


## Sozu

> Competition will go live Friday 17th May, ~48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone~



Lucky all americans, I hope it will end exactly same time or american will probably have one day too much. As in middle europe time, you posted like 9am, which usually is a time where all europeans right are done dreaming for the night, while americans night is right started on the beginning.

Can't it be 00:00am on Friday in each timezone, so when my time is 00:00 on Friday, I can start count my dreams. And same with the end of the contest, like 31st May at 23:59:59pm in an own timezone of the ending, or whatever date is going to be the last one.

----------


## PostScript99

> Competition will go live Friday 17th May, ~48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone~



 Right when I'm on a dry spell. Perfect timing.  :Sad:   I'll just have to make the best of it!  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

> Competition will go live Friday 17th May, ~48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone~



Does this mean that if I wake up during the night between Thursday and Friday if it is 2am then that dream does not count yet, but if I wake up at 4am that counts - since the post is 3:40 where I am?

Another question: is there a common definition of what a dream is versus a fragment, or is that left up to the dreamer's discretion to decide whether a dream is worthy enough to not be just a fragment?

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, I am confused now: why isn't anyone posting to this thread any more? Wasn't the competition supposed to start three hours ago? Was it called off? Was there another thread where we were supposed to move to? Or am I just the first one to report?

I remembered 1 dream: it took a lot of effort, and I almost gave up and almost moved, and then the memory came flooding in! It was non-lucid, but definitely not just a fragment, a dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Competition is live!~
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-12-a.html  ::D: 
Sorry about that delay, it took alot more time to type out the thread than i have expected.  ::shock:: 
As for whether it counts as full dream or a fragment, i think it varies but personally i count the dream a full non-fragment dream if i can at least generally remember it from the start to the end.  :Thinking: 
Also dreams on Thursday to Friday night count.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Oh no, is it too late for me to join in?

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'd like to join too, if it's not too late  :smiley:

----------


## PennyRoyal

Ah, I want to join too :X

Didn't notice the thread before, is it too late?

----------


## Scionox

Alright, it was not too late! KingYoshi and Ctharlhie welcome to the Upper League and PennyRoyal welcome to the Lower League!  :smiley: 

Though i think we are full on this one now, so thread is closed, if anyone wants in you are welcome to join the next competition though, hopefully i'll get to make them more often than they were previously.  :poof: 
 :lock:  **Locked**  :lock:

----------

